# Excel: Kommentare werden nicht angezeigt



## Florian123 (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem ist, dass ich die Kommentare nicht ansehen kann, wenn ein Blattschutz aktiviert ist.

Nun möchte ich ungern den Blattschutz entfernen, damit ich mir die Kommentare ansehen kann.

Was kann ich tun?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Florian


----------



## nimenn (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

leider kann ich dein Problem nicht wirklich nachvollziehen,
da bei mir Kommentare immer angezeigt werden können, 
außer wenn ich die komplette Zelle ausblende an der der Kommentar hängt.

Vielleicht veröffentlichst Du einmal eine Beispieldatei inkl. der Angabe
welche Officeversion Du verwendest.

Gruß
Nils


----------

